# I have this friend.



## Aenrhien (Jun 30, 2011)

I've known him for a couple of years now. He's recently started to question his sexual orientation and asked me to help him, but I really have no idea how. When I was going through all this, I had a bunch of people trying to tell me a bunch of different things, and since most of it was religiously themed it won't be useful to him at all. So anyone have any ideas on websites I can give him that might be more useful than I obviously am? :o


Also I'm putting this here because it seemed like a good place for it. Oopsies if I was wrong.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jul 1, 2011)

http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=11665

This may help.  It's the link to the QUILTBAG club that we have here. [/thread]


----------

